# Hinge release with a click.



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

It may have something to do with how you are running your shot. From your post I understand that you concentrate on aiming and let your subconscious run the shot. I do the opposite. I let my subconscious aim and apply all my concentration to shot execution. I have never had an issue using a click (in fact I prefer it). But It wouldn't surprise me that if you are letting your subconscious run the release it would attach a reaction to the click.


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

I agree with fgigac's post above regarding your program. Changing your hinge set up may benefit you as well. Not long ago I read an article on AT that Nuts & Bolts posted regarding clicker hinge set up. You can search and find it.

It made a huge difference in my shot routine. Now as I settle into my anchor, level my bow and center my peep, then I slowly remove the pressure on my thumb peg. Almost immediately, my clicker goes off. This is my mental cue to begin the aiming process of my routine and to slowly begin pulling after I acquire the target.

This also assists with my shot timing. For me personally after the click I normally have approx 4 to 5 seconds before my sight picture begins to break down if I'm going to execute a strong shot in my normal rhythm. Otherwise, I cancel the shot and start over.

Hope this helps...


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I would flinch badly when using a clicker on my recurve as a trigger. Never really got used to it. I got a B3 Coop release for my compound this year and found the click on it to be very helpful. I come to anchor and relax until it clicks, then really focus on the pin until the shot breaks. The first couple days I didn't even realize it had a click, but learned to control it after that.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The click should be nothing more than another step in the process that should signal you are in the correct position to begin your aiming/shot execution process. Usually the only time it will create a flinch reaction is if the shooter has already started their aiming process before the click, the aiming concentration needs to happen after the click.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

What hrtlnd164 said. 
If you listen to the latest Bowjunky podcast with Joel Turner he explains the use of the click well. It’s the opposite to most of the above replies


----------



## Peter beaudry (Jul 30, 2021)

I use the click basically to let me know everything is the same when I anchor. right when I anchor the release clicks, it just helps me with timing. go watch Chris bee's video or George ryal's video on it, they explain it very well.


----------



## Tradboweric (Aug 28, 2020)

I did the same thing get yourself a shot trainer and get comfortable with the release and the click and it will become part of your shot routine


----------

